# Girls i Need your Help



## THENUMBER1022 (Feb 11, 2012)

so I've had sex a few hundred times. I'm only 22 and have had 25+ partners. Ever since the first time its been smooth happy sailing. I've been a manwhore and fucked 5 girls in one day, had friends girlfriends begging for / getting my dick. Some of them, love at first sight, wouldn't shut up about my dick being huge but since I've never been confident with the size i just say 'yeah right you're just saying that' and get into sarcastic arguements about how they think its huge and I think its slightly larger than average but unimpressive. This is the case with at least 90% of girls. Other percentage is less supportive but still a definite positive feeling left after they talk about it. This new girl was a virgin to men all together. converted a lesbian and she's completely in love with me. I am falling for thid bitch on a new level and all is perfect.......except she keeps going out of her way to say its small and 'perfect' but she is firm in thinking its short and unnattractive. I shouldn't care but she keeps bringing it up. To top it off, hands down smallest girl and tightest pussy. To put my shit out there for the sake of knowing where I'm coming from, I'm okay with my dick at 7.75". I know girls say what a guy want to hear but what the fuck? I think I love this girl but I feel like she's not satisfied. Any crazy outlandish opinions on what's going on? Can you stay with a girl who hates your dick? Whys she unintentionally knocking me down after I compliment her? Fuck.


----------



## Becorath (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm Not a girl... but If she was a Lesbian, how would she be an expert on dicks? she, along with most inexperienced ppl compare dick size to porn. You cannot compare! its like comparing your running speed to an Olympic sprinter! 

I actually have a similar story to yours, and know what you are talking about. 

Wait, why is this in "Sports"? lol


----------



## bostoner (Feb 11, 2012)

I think this is because dildos come in all sizes and she is spoiled. No matter how much you try your dick wont spin and vibrate LOL. Shes just going to have to live with it or send her ass packing.


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 11, 2012)

Proly cus shes 15


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you really got 1495 posts since being 18 years old, i cant believe you are 18yrs old. Are you american?


thenumber1022 said:


> so i've had sex a few hundred times. I'm only 22 and have had 25+ partners. Ever since the first time its been smooth happy sailing. I've been a manwhore and fucked 5 girls in one day, had friends girlfriends begging for / getting my dick. Some of them, love at first sight, wouldn't shut up about my dick being huge but since i've never been confident with the size i just say 'yeah right you're just saying that' and get into sarcastic arguements about how they think its huge and i think its slightly larger than average but unimpressive. This is the case with at least 90% of girls. Other percentage is less supportive but still a definite positive feeling left after they talk about it. This new girl was a virgin to men all together. Converted a lesbian and she's completely in love with me. I am falling for thid bitch on a new level and all is perfect.......except she keeps going out of her way to say its small and 'perfect' but she is firm in thinking its short and unnattractive. I shouldn't care but she keeps bringing it up. To top it off, hands down smallest girl and tightest pussy. To put my shit out there for the sake of knowing where i'm coming from, i'm okay with my dick at 7.75". I know girls say what a guy want to hear but what the fuck? I think i love this girl but i feel like she's not satisfied. Any crazy outlandish opinions on what's going on? Can you stay with a girl who hates your dick? Whys she unintentionally knocking me down after i compliment her? Fuck.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Brick Top (Feb 11, 2012)

becorath said:


> I'm Not a girl... but If she was a Lesbian, how would she be an expert on dicks? she, along with most inexperienced ppl compare dick size to porn.


Are you naive? Have you never been in an adult 'toy store?' Have you never seen such things in catalogs or online? Clearly you have never seen them in person or you would never have written what you wrote. 

There used to be a lesbian couple a few miles down the lake from where I live. They were really into slalom water skiing and slalom trick skiing and first owned a Malibu Skier and later a Correct Craft. 

They had a slalom course set up in front of their house and one day my girlfriend saw them on their dock, not knowing at the time they were lesbians, though that wouldn't have made any difference to us, and I stopped at their dock and we talked and they said we could run their course any time we wanted. Over time, besides my girlfriend and I, her two brothers and their wives and several of our friends and their wives or girlfriends all ended up hanging out there and using the course. Both lesbians were GREAT skiers, in spectacular shape and both were tiny little things.

One day one was going to their house to get a cooler and I offered to help. In their kitchen, next to the sink, was one of those plastic things you put dishes in to air dry after you wash them by hand and it had about a half dozen of their 'toys' in it. The girl didn't seem embarrassed or anything and just joked that they were just doing a little cleaning earlier.

These 'toys' were all large, long and thick and shaped/molded to look just like a guy, but some were about the size of my forearm. Some would put the 'largest' porn stars I have ever seen to shame ... and these two TINY females used them. 

It doesn't matter if it's plastic and just shaped like a guy, if it's 10, 12, 14 or 16 inches long and about the size around of a can of air freshener or a beer can, compared to that 7.75 real inches would be like a baby-dick.

Likely it is those sorts of toys that the dame, if she actually exists outside of this guys fantasy, is comparing his 'weasel' to. And if so, to her he'd feel like an infant regardless of the guy claiming she is uber-tight. 

If she's used to, and into, being so packed full, so stretched that it feels like five pounds of baloney forced into a two pound skin, his 7.75 won't 'hit all the right places' the way she's used to and likes. Plus, for all his bragging about numbers of women he's had he might not really know how to use what he's got, he might not be making the most of what he has to work with. If that's the case, he's wasting his time trying to please the dame. If she's used to and loves something that looks like it belongs attached to a walrus or Seabiscuit, he's dead in the water.


----------



## missnu (Feb 11, 2012)

I am a woman and some women just need a little more. I am sure there are a lot of girls out there that like 7 and 3/4ths...but then some of us just might need a little more..So you can start being into using toys and pleasing her during and concurrently with sex then it will be fine...but if you can't pull on your big boy panties and show some confidence it will cause issues...she is politely telling you she needs more, so surprise her and just bring out some wicked toy and act like it is going to be the most fun thing in the world...My husband is a big fellow and I still love toys...my EX husband was always jealous of any toy, because he was super upset his dick was small, like 4.5-5 small...which you can work with if you take help where it is given...but don't leave a chick hanging because you are insecure. For real...current huband fine with toys... Exhusband not fine...and exed---for more reasons than that, but general selfishness was huge on the list underlined with an asterisk. Anyway...that is my advice...from a woman that also loves a huge cock...lol


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 11, 2012)

dump dat ho!


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 11, 2012)

first i love that you where willing to ask this! that only makes you pretty damn cool, me being bi, having been a lesbian, and i work in a strip club (i am not one of the strippers but i here enough about it) i am going to let you know dick size does matter (5 1/2 is average, 7 is good, 8 1/2 the best), but if your into each other she should be able to get over it, you both need to put on your big kid panties and decide to buy toys, try different sex things, what turns her on?. get her a sizeable toy and go to town or hey buy her a vibrator best invention since... anything. if its all not working, kick her ass out theres lots of fish in the sea.


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 11, 2012)

hey op you cant mention length without mentioning girth. sorry but those are the rules of penis measuring.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 11, 2012)

Sylvester said:


> hey buy her a vibrator best invention since... anything.



Buy one of these ... unless she's inhuman you could have her screaming and squirting like mad .... Hell, you could damn near torture her with pleasure with one of these by not stopping using it when she screams no mas, no mas. 

If you're going to be intimidated by the need to use toys to get the job done right, go back to partially satisfying the bubble-gummers you're used but who won't tell you that you only got them half way there, or just go back to jerking off. 


*Hand Held Personal Massager - Hitachi Magic Wand Vibrating Massager by Vibratex Deluxe Package* [h=2]Product Features[/h] 

Two powerful speeds: high-6000 rpm low-5000 rpm
Maximum Operation: 25 Minutes
Power Source Voltage: 110 ~ 120 Volts
Power Source Frequency: 60 Hz. Power Consumption: 20 Watts


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2012)

Aren't you the 22 year old that was madly in love with the 15 year old? I take it from your op catching a statutory rape charge didn't dismay you.


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 12, 2012)

> *
> 
> statutory rape charge​
> ​
> *


I still don't understand this law if both people are consenting and no ones using anyone else....


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2012)

Sylvester said:


> I still don't understand this law if both people are consenting and no ones using anyone else....


He posted this in the "sports" section, so I've deduced he's just interested in scoring.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 13, 2012)

How has no one pointed out the fact the 7 3/4 dick inches are like 5 1/2 real inches...


----------



## dcore (Jul 13, 2012)

clobbersaurus said:


> How has no one pointed out the fact the 7 3/4 dick inches are like 5 1/2 real inches...




hahahahahaha


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 13, 2012)

clobbersaurus said:


> How has no one pointed out the fact the 7 3/4 dick inches are like 5 1/2 real inches...


it's when you measure along the bottom instead of the top, lol


----------



## Micheal99 (Jul 18, 2012)

ROFL. . is this a sports thread?


----------

